# What are you smoking for Christmas supper?



## forktender (Dec 21, 2020)

I had planned on smoking a 6 bone "Prime" rib roast, but I got out voted. So it looks like a double smoked spiral ham on the Camp Chef pellet pooper along with smoked scalloped potatoes, charred balsamic brussel sprouts, sourdough dressing and a green bean casserole with bacon fried onions and blue cheese chunks.

Either way I'm happy  to be with family once again for another year above ground. 
This year took a little out of me so being with family is all I care about.

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.
Dan


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 21, 2020)

*I am smoking salmon and baby backs for Xmas dinner....*

*JC   *


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 21, 2020)

We have a beef tenderloin in the freezer Im gonna knock a hunk off and toss in the MES for Christmas dinner


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2020)

Still up in the air between a couple big rib eyes. Or a chunk of brisket.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 21, 2020)

Beef tenderloin, squash casserole, asparagus, hasselback potatoes


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 21, 2020)

Going to be a ham I having curing.  I scored 2 nice rib roast this weekend under $5 and cut 6 about 4" thick ribeyes!  One of those for new years.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 21, 2020)

Skirt steak and pheasant.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 21, 2020)

I spent the weekend doing 3 hams, a 12 pd butt, and chicken thighs. Its just gonna be Lesa, Bryce and me after the grandbabies go to their dads after opening presents. So we are doing soup and cornbread. 
jim


----------



## shawnmaloney01 (Dec 21, 2020)

Turkey breast as well as ribs


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 21, 2020)

My Famous double smoked Maple Bourbon Ham ...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 21, 2020)

Nothing, I'm afraid.  Special and "Feast Day" meals are, by tradition, Miss Linda's domain.  Since my mama didn't raise no fools, I don't even consider contravening convention.  This, however, does NOT include Boxing Day!!  LOL.
As Dan said, I'm just happy that nobody in my family is looking up at turnip roots this Christmas and that the 4 members of our immediate family will be together at our place.
Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 21, 2020)

Shrimp and grits for Christmas eve. 4 bone Prime rib, fondant potatoes, green beans (not sure on how I'll cook the green beans yet).


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 21, 2020)

Marinated flank steak, but not sure if it will be smoked, need to check with the boss.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2020)

Well my Canadian neighbor loves Montreal smoked meat. And that is what I’m making for Christmas. I have never made it before, _but_ I have made a bunch of pastrami, and corned beef from scratch, so I’m using Disco’s recipe to see if he will like my Montreal smoked meat. He gets it sent to him from Lester’s every month or so & gives me a package. I want to wow him with some that would rival Schwartz or Dunn’s. It’s in the cure now & should be ready to smoke on the 24th, & steam on the 25th. I sure hope he likes it. He is a very discriminating eater, so I’m not to optimistic. But the one good thing about him is he will tell me if it sucks or is good & if it sucks he will have suggestions to make it better. A real good friend that gives me an honest opinion & tries to make my food better. Honestly I don’t know s%&t about MSM, but I think I can make it as good as Lester’s. Not sure I can get to the level of Schwartz or Dunn’s. But I do love a challenge!
Al


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 21, 2020)

Nothing on my smoker. Going to daughter's house (yes, very small group) and they are cooking!


----------



## hitechredneck (Dec 21, 2020)

We've gone from a big 10lb Prime aged rib roast that I was going to do on the pellet smoker with family to just staying home due to the 'rona and we're just going to reverse sear a couple of T-bones (smoked first of course)...  Sides looks like Scalloped potatoes, asparagus & bacon, and some caesar salad.  
I'm still cooking the big prime rib, but it'll be when the family can get together sometime up in January.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 21, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Marinated flank steak, but not sure if it will be smoked, need to check with the boss.



Do it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 21, 2020)

Shrimp, not sure how yet, Potato /American Cheese, Cabbage /Onion, and Prune Pierogi, on Christmas Eve. 

4 types of Kielbasa, including White and Double Smoked Wedding Kielbasa, Pork Rib Tips simmered in Sauerkraut and Potato Kluski aka Dumplings sautéed with Bacon, for Christmas Day...
See if you can Guess what Heritage my Wife and I claim as our own?...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 21, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> See if you can Guess what Heritage my Wife and I claim as our own?...JJ



Nicaraguan? 

Chris


----------



## baseballguy99 (Dec 21, 2020)

I smoked 2 pork butts on the UDS yesterday for my wife's family get-together the day after Christmas.


----------



## xray (Dec 21, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Shrimp, not sure how yet, Potato /American Cheese, Cabbage /Onion, and Prune Pierogi, on Christmas Eve.
> 
> 4 types of Kielbasa, including White and Double Smoked Wedding Kielbasa, Pork Rib Tips simmered in Sauerkraut and Potato Kluski aka Dumplings sautéed with Bacon, for Christmas Day...
> See if you can Guess what Heritage my Wife and I claim as our own?...JJ



Sounds like my traditional Christmas Eve spread, right on down to the prune pierogis. We have farmer cheese too. We also do halupki, fried fish with stewed tomatoes, mushrooms....and of course babalki/bobalki.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 21, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Shrimp, not sure how yet, Potato /American Cheese, Cabbage /Onion, and Prune Pierogi, on Christmas Eve.
> 
> 4 types of Kielbasa, including White and Double Smoked Wedding Kielbasa, Pork Rib Tips simmered in Sauerkraut and Potato Kluski aka Dumplings sautéed with Bacon, for Christmas Day...
> See if you can Guess what Heritage my Wife and I claim as our own?...JJ




Some fine eating there, JJ.  Reminds me of the meals I used to enjoy while visiting some "immigrant" friends out on their farm in the Edmonton area.
However, you can always tell when  a man is getting long in the tooth--he starts adding prunes to the menu.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## ofelles (Dec 21, 2020)

This last Saturday early Xmas dinner with 1 Daughter and 1 Granddaughter (damn 2020!)  Only got a could of pics, to busy enjoying myself.
Spicy Creole Shrimp Dip with Ritz crackers
20# bone in double smoked ham from Compart Family farms with a Sarsaparilla Baste On the Yoder with pecan/cherry pellets @ 200°F for 2 hours then 275°F until pulled at140°FIT 






Browned butter and Green onion mashed potatoes
Asparagus and mushroom gratin
French silk pie with Vanilla wafer crust.


----------



## Coreymacc (Dec 21, 2020)

Just picked up some Cuban lobster tails and ribeye steaks for Christmas. Asked for the largest they had, boy I sure got large. Each one is 2.75 lbs. 

Corey


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 21, 2020)

My task is double smoked ham with bourbon maple glaze. While sipping a couple Rolling Rocks.
Wife and brothers girlfriend handle the rest.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 21, 2020)

Well, so far it’s a home made ham smoked with apple wood in the shack





Then on top I’m going to sous vide a prime rib. To go with that we will make our crab infused twice bake loaded taders  (surf and turf) along with some asparagus sautéed in butter lemon sauce. Pumpkin pie and ice cream for the landing. I’m pumped!


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 21, 2020)

Probably not smoking for Christmas. Just me and my wife this year. Zooming with kids. I might smoke-grill some chicken thighs for my wife's Christmas day tradition. Christmas Eve is mine with fish, but she's not much of a fish eater, so I'm planning on a shrimp and scallops creamy pasta dish I know she'll like. 

New Years' is mine, though, but it looks like bacon, ham, and blackeyed peas. No smoke.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 21, 2020)

Christmas a Spiral Sliced Smithfield Ham.  The Mrs. gets from her work for the last 15 years, it's become a tradition.  Usual sides mashed taters, green beans, candied yams.
Christmas Eve we started having all finger foods a few years ago.  Try to do different things than the year before.  Since it's just the 2 of us this year maybe  small portions of 7-8 different dishes.  It's 3 days away, and we haven't planned our Christmas Eve menu yet, lol.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 21, 2020)

Same as Thanksgiving, 20lb turkey on either the Timberline 1300, or my Kamado Joe Big Joe. Currently it's calling for showers in the morning Christmas day, so I will most likely be using my BJ. My grills sit on my uncovered deck and I don't mind smoking in the rain with my BJ but I will not use the 1300 in the rain, due to the pellets. I have a lot of picky eaters in my family and turkey is the only thing they will all agree on. We always do one in the oven, conventional style and one smoked, I have a large extended family.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 22, 2020)

Not smoking anything for Christmas. Homemade cheese/potato pierogi with polish sausage on Christmas Eve.  And on  Christmas Day, homemade lasagna.


----------



## meatallica (Dec 22, 2020)

My brother and his GF are coming up from Annapolis on Sat. There will be 6 of us total.  2- 12lb packer briskets in the Humphreys and spiral sliced Honey Baked Ham ( knockoff recipe.. but I can do it just as good as they do, and save money)


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Nothing, I'm afraid.  Special and "Feast Day" meals are, by tradition, Miss Linda's domain.  Since my mama didn't raise no fools, I don't even consider contravening convention.  This, however, does NOT include Boxing Day!!  LOL.
> As Dan said, I'm just happy that nobody in my family is looking up at turnip roots this Christmas and that the 4 members of our immediate family will be together at our place.
> Gary


My wife still works every holiday on night shifts, so we always do our holiday celebrating a day or two before or after the holidays. I'm the cook in our house my wife can't boil water without a timer, and I'm not kidding, so I cook, and she cleans which is fine with me.  My Mom still cooks on the holidays but with this COVID-19 *CRAP* happening it has just been my folks and me which sucks because she always had 20 to 35 people at the house on Easter, St Paddy's,  Thanksgiving and Christmas.  Some of those people I only get to see on holidays because they moved away, I really miss the big crowds and loud dinner table conversations/fights and doing shots with my drunk'in cousins. 
(If you know any Irish/Sicilian families you know what I'm talk'in about.)

I hope you all have a great Christmas, Hanuka,  Chrismukkah, Kwanzaa or Festivus with your loved one's!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 22, 2020)

forktender said:


> I hope you all have a great Christmas, Hanuka, Chrismukkah, Kwanzaa or Festivus with your loved one's!!!


I know exactly what you're talking 'bout FT.  It's a Festivus for the rest of us!


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Shrimp, not sure how yet, Potato /American Cheese, Cabbage /Onion, and Prune Pierogi, on Christmas Eve.
> 
> 4 types of Kielbasa, including White and Double Smoked Wedding Kielbasa, Pork Rib Tips simmered in Sauerkraut and Potato Kluski aka Dumplings sautéed with Bacon, for Christmas Day...
> See if you can Guess what Heritage my Wife and I claim as our own?...JJ


Very nice.
Ditto my wife, and a good thing she doesn’t have your address


----------



## phatbac (Dec 22, 2020)

One 8# rib roast and a 4~# rib roast. I'm cooking the bigger one med rare and then smaller one medium well for the heathens (in laws) who like to ruin steak. unfortunately i will be miles away at someone else's house so they will both be done in an oven.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 22, 2020)

Not sure yet for us. Canceled our friends and most family. Still have daughter and grandkids nearby and will see ... about all keeping us crazy/sane this year.
But I’m in a boot with a crutch and coming off a back procedure, and wife with something like frozen shoulder, so will need to be something light/easy. Heck, with the virus we can’t even be the Christmas Story Parkers going out ... Fa ra ra ra ra


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 22, 2020)

Had plans for a double smoked carving ham with a cherry port reduction but PR went on sale for 5.49/lb so will be picking up a 9 lber later today that the butcher cut this morning and is saving it behind the counter for me.  The double smoked ham just got booted to NY din din.....


----------



## kawboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Traditionally we do fish and apple strudel for Christmas. We are not getting together as a family, but the wife and I will have it on a smaller scale. I may just do some smoked devilled eggs though. I'll try to sneak my mom a plate at her apartment though. Shhhhhhh……...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 22, 2020)

xray said:


> Sounds like my traditional Christmas Eve spread, right on down to the prune pierogis. We have farmer cheese too. We also do halupki, fried fish with stewed tomatoes, mushrooms....and of course babalki/bobalki.



We normally would have fried Fish but half the crew, fish eaters, are not coming. Too much mess for just Bev and I. Additional items will be Polish Meatless Mushroom Soup, Fried Sauerkraut, Peas and assorted Pickles, Olives and Marinated Artichoke Hearts...JJ


----------



## Munson (Dec 22, 2020)

Maybe a pork butt.
Maybe a tri tip.
Not sure yet.


----------



## JCAP (Dec 22, 2020)

Sounds like everyone has a pretty good plan and delicious menus. We’re doing a prime rib roast, mashed potatoes, and a butternut squash and spinach dish. All in and around the oven- supposed to be super cold here on Christmas Day and my yard is a wet mess of snow and mud.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2020)

Our Governor just lifted the ban on in state multi-family gatherings yesterday(limit one family).  However since my DIL is a nurse, and I'm still working. We decided against an in person  get together. We will be doing a stop-n-drop to say hello and exchange presents and food instead.  For the wife and I she'll be cooking a ham shank and all the fix'ins It will be tough saying Merry Christmas to my 1st grandson from outside and 6ft away, but better safe then sorry.

Chris


----------



## pi guy (Dec 23, 2020)

ofelles said:


> This last Saturday early Xmas dinner with 1 Daughter and 1 Granddaughter (damn 2020!)  Only got a could of pics, to busy enjoying myself.
> Spicy Creole Shrimp Dip with Ritz crackers
> 20# bone in double smoked ham from Compart Family farms with a Sarsaparilla Baste On the Yoder with pecan/cherry pellets @ 200°F for 2 hours then 275°F until pulled at140°FIT
> View attachment 476373
> ...



Would you share the recipe for Spicy Creole Shrimp Dip??


----------



## pi guy (Dec 23, 2020)

forktender said:


> My wife still works every holiday on night shifts, so we always do our holiday celebrating a day or two before or after the holidays. I'm the cook in our house my wife can't boil water without a timer, and I'm not kidding, so I cook, and she cleans which is fine with me.  My Mom still cooks on the holidays but with this COVID-19 *CRAP* happening it has just been my folks and me which sucks because she always had 20 to 35 people at the house on Easter, St Paddy's,  Thanksgiving and Christmas.  Some of those people I only get to see on holidays because they moved away, I really miss the big crowds and loud dinner table conversations/fights and doing shots with my drunk'in cousins.
> (If you know any Irish/Sicilian families you know what I'm talk'in about.)
> 
> I hope you all have a great Christmas, Hanuka,  Chrismukkah, Kwanzaa or Festivus with your loved one's!!!


My wife works most holidays, night shift, as well.  She's a nurse and has to work a certian amount of holidays per year.

Your former get togethers sound awesome!  Sorry you won't have that time with the big crowd this year!


----------



## ofelles (Dec 23, 2020)

pi guy said:


> Would you share the recipe for Spicy Creole Shrimp Dip??


 
Sure, we really enjoyed it.  Big hit.  If you enjoy Cajun/Creole food there are a few good recipes on this site.
_https://acadianatable.com/2013/11/25/spicy-creole-shrimp-dip/_


----------



## pi guy (Dec 23, 2020)

ofelles said:


> Sure, we really enjoyed it.  Big hit.  If you enjoy Cajun/Creole food there are a few good recipes on this site.
> _https://acadianatable.com/2013/11/25/spicy-creole-shrimp-dip/_


Thank you!  My son just spent a semester at LSU and fell in love with Cajun food.  This would be great to make for Christmas Eve for him and the family.

Looks like the link gave didn't work, but I did find it here: https://acadianatable.com/2020/12/21/spicy-creole-shrimp-dip/


----------



## normanaj (Dec 23, 2020)

Change o' plans!

We're apparently going to have the opposite of a nor'easter,we're having a sou'easter.
Heavy rain and 60-70mph winds,the only plus will be the warm temps but who'll be outside to enjoy that?

Pre-smoking the skirt steak tomorrow and will be reverse seared on the indoor grill Friday.Will come up with some type of lite marinade for the pheasant and probably done on the indoor grill too.

Better hope the power doesn't go out because the brand new generator is in the shop.
Last storm lost power fired the damn thing up and no juice.I do have an inverter I can hook up to the truck and/or car if worse comes to worse.

2020 really is being a bitch right to the end!


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 23, 2020)

normanaj said:


> 2020 really is being a bitch right to the end!


Just hoping we don’t have “2020, Part Deux” too far into 2021


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Dec 23, 2020)

I am going to attempt some beef ribs for the first time, but we'll see what happens. It's supposed to be a solid 1° tomorrow so it might have to shift to baking in the oven if I can't get the smoker up to temp. I'll really be putting the fireboard through it's paces tomorrow.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 24, 2020)

Taking a big chance but it looks like the worst of the weather _might _be outta here by noon,the wind is already banging,everything seems to be happening a little earlier than predicted. 

I'm going to do all my smoking/cooking as originally planned and do it tommorow. Neither the skirt steak or the pheasant are going spend any significant amount of time in the smoker or on the grill for that matter.We really weren't going to be eating till 4pm or so anyways.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Coreymacc (Dec 25, 2020)

The 2.5 lb lobster tail. It was amazing. Oh and the little one was the wife's. Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 26, 2020)

Looks great.  Love Lobster tails, now I'm feeling like I have to have some.  Nice work.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## mike243 (Dec 26, 2020)

17lbs on the PB, 2 hrs smoke then 1.5 at 225,  pulled at 126, was more red than the picture showed, really good, suckle busters 1836 rub


----------



## Munson (Dec 26, 2020)

Ended up with a pork butt.


----------

